# vein on neck



## Pink Flowers

Oliver has always had lumps on his vein on the left side of his neck, everyone has said it is normal... it doesn't look normal :haha:

Well anyway it only comes out when he laughs, cries etc. 

Just wondering if anyone else has every had this or seen it on a child? 

We are going to yet another doctor about it at 9.55 as I am not convinced, I stupidly googled and it came back saying he had heart failure, but as my OH said if it was he would be very poorly by now as he has had it from birth.


----------



## laurajo24

Harry has this. It's exacly the same as you describe, really visible when he cries or laughs. I've never worried about it though.

Hope the Dr can put your mind at ease. Let us know what they say xxx


----------



## Pink Flowers

I have never really worried about it, but my parents keep mentioning it and it makes me go over it in my head which makes me worry. 

I'm sure the doctor will tell me it is nothing and send me on my way but maybe that's what I need iykwim?


----------



## Pink Flowers

its the valve, the doctor said most people with slim children worry and take them in lol


----------



## Scally

My daughter has them on either side of her neck, they bulge out, really creeps me out sometimes! x


----------



## Wellington

My 4 year old has one on the right of her neck that REALLY bulges when she's having a hissy fit. Really makes me want to poke it, but I guess that wouldn't help the situation!


----------



## New Mrs W

Yep, Frankie has this too!! He also has really prominent glands when he has a cold, one of which is right next to this lumpy vein. The doctor must be sick of checking my boy's glands/veins/general neck area!!! xx


----------



## CarlyP

Yep! Ella has one on the left side of her neck, only comes out when she is 'Chowing' or crying.


----------

